# Mad Max - Fury Road



## editor (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Max is back - but what do we think of this first look trailer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

It _could_ be good. The director has said that the best chase films are focused intently on it and that the plot should come second, be filled in along the way. Thats an interesting take on it and might well work. They've at least included the iconic apocalypse-punk wacky racers so thats a bonus.

No sign of Lord Humongus 'Just walk away and I will spare your lives' in his hockey mask. Now its some cunt wuth a skulls-grin gasmask which is overegging the pudding somewhat. This is supposed to be a Fall, not a baroque cosplay experiment


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like ridiculous fun. I've never seen parts 2 & 3; is this a remake or a follow on?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

Years to get to screen, intended star dies, shoot moved from australia to namibia, studio interference etc...and no bloody aussie lead. Wtf? I want it to be good but if they have CGId any of the car stunts then it loses marks big time. 

At least they've got the falcon coupe there, although the supercharger looks a bit wimpier than it used to, i reckon.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Looks like ridiculous fun. I've never seen parts 2 & 3; is this a remake or a follow on?



you must see mad max 2!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Looks like ridiculous fun. I've never seen parts 2 & 3; is this a remake or a follow on?



complete remake

you should see prt two before watching this tho


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

So remake of number 2, by the looks of it??


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

Poi E said:


> So remake of number 2, by the looks of it??




no, a re-boot. Elements from all.

I'm hoping they include some sort of barter town and a cameo by tina turner.

It's going to be shit isn't it?

still, will give it a watch anyway. You never know.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, it will be shit. But watchable shit, hopefully.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

So since guzzoline is in short supply they will be running hybrids i suppose. Will make for a quiet film.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2014)

So they're not following the Die Hard/Rocky/Indiana Jones lead and getting Mel Gibson back to whizz round on his souped up mobility scooter?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2014)

Wonder if he has a cameo? Perhaps the drunken leader of a band of roving anti semites.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

He's tied up filming 'Triumph of the Will'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like a remix of Mad Max 2 - which is OK.

I think the best thing about previous films was the lack of digital effects. This looks all digital.

Maybe a carry over from Happy Feet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

The real problem for the success or failure of this film is that the Mad Max originals have to be taken in context. The context of an oil-starved post apocalypse nutritionally void landscape. In the time the originals came out this was new ground for speculative fiction- this was the scorched earth of the terrible future and you know what? One man with a sick fucking motor and a few shells for his shotgun was going to survive. Not to take it back either- see how the hapless society loving fools in MM2 are disempowered by the greater plebian chaotics. See how these liberals are forced to treat with the good face of savagery, max. See how he is not trusted and not worthy of trust because all he displays is pragmatic avarice

None of that will be in play for a re-boot unless you are actually looking for it. Whereas it was right down your throat in the originals


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 29, 2014)

CGI bollocks from a Hollywood that's run out of ideas.


----------



## Voley (Jul 29, 2014)

Poi E said:


> you must see mad max 2!


Yeah that was my favourite one when I was a kid.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> CGI bollocks from a Hollywood that's run out of ideas.


This.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like they've turned the computer game Borderlands (1 and 2) and turned the racey bits into a film.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2014)

Another remake? If Hollywood is so talented then get some new ideas.

I'll go see it though, films of my youth.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks mental.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2014)

Re Mad Max 2, I wonder if it was the stripping away of the veneer of civilisation and the slide to barbarism that resulted in the R ratings and edits, rather than the relatively little graphic violence the film did show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Re Mad Max 2, I wonder if it was the stripping away of the veneer of civilisation and the slide to barbarism that resulted in the R ratings and edits, rather than the relatively little graphic violence the film did show.




*conspiracy hat* maybe they speculated about the thing being a CND recruitment aid.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2014)

We don't need another hero!


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Another remake? If Hollywood is so talented then get some new ideas.
> 
> I'll go see it though, films of my youth.



It's a remake by the same director, academy award winner, George Miller who has been working on the project for well over a decade, lets not compare this to, say, the New Teenage Mutant Ninja Film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

hero turtles, please, we are british


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2014)

8den said:


> It's a remake


But why? What's the point?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

its a re-boot. Theres loads of young, cinema attending people for whom mad max is nothing more than a vague memory of the time they stayed up at 12 years old to watch it on ITV. 

That said hollywoods lack of ideas is becoming increasingly obvious- I saw cloud Atlas the other day and the narrative structure was lifted vertabimm from Magnolia! good film mind. My first real 11/10 in years


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2014)

Hollywood top grossing in 2013

Frozen. Original. 
Iron man 3. Sequel.
Despicable me 2. Sequel.
Hobbit smaug. Sequel.
Hunger games catching fire. Sequel.
Fast furious 6. Sequel. 
Monsters university. Sequel.
Gravity. Original. 
Man of steel. Reboot.
Thor dark world. Sequel

Two out of ten original screenplays.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

and they had to re-write tolkien to get a trilogy of films from the source material. Jacksons got the life of riley imo


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2014)

He has enough influence in NZ to get labour laws changed to suit his masters in hollywood.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poi E said:


> He has enough influence in NZ to get labour laws changed to suit his masters in hollywood.



His spirit has lost none of its potency


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But why? What's the point?



Because the original has a good fan base and the director thinks that they can say something new with the new film. 

It looks fantastic. But I'm on the fence. 

Not all remakes are terrible. High Society, The Thomas Crown Affair, Heat, The Thing. 

Now I'll grant you, 90% of remakes are terrible, but George Miller remaking Mad Max is something that I have high hopes for.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2014)

I still reckon he should make a happy feet 3, but i acknowledge I am in the minority in thinking the second one was better than the first.


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2014)

Some of the character names in the cast are great 



Spoiler




Tom Hardy as "Mad" Max Rockatansky
Charlize Theron as Imperator Furiosa
Nicholas Hoult as Nux
Zoë Kravitz as Toast
Abbey Lee as The Dag
Riley Keough as Capable
Courtney Eaton as Fragile
Hugh Keays-Byrne as Immortan Joe
Nathan Jones as Rictus Erectus
Josh Helman as Slit
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley as Splendid
Jennifer Hagan as Miss Giddy
Angus Sampson as the Organic Mechanic
Richard Carter as the Bullet Farmer
iOTA as Coma-Doof Warrior
John Howard as The People Eater


----------



## 8den (Jul 29, 2014)

Never been in rural Australia then?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2014)

I know, i remain in the minority. 

Babe 2 was not a patch on the original, though.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 30, 2014)

I should lay my cards on the table. I think the Mad Max trilogy are some of my all time favourite films (although I am no expert in them) and I have been totally obsessed with them since being a kid. It is my dream to own a Ford Falcon and drive it around Australia.

For some reason I feel it appropriate to mention I am typing this after drink 1/2 a bottle of wine and I am watching Armageddon.

Regarding Mad Max Fury Road I think it is important to mention that it's directed by George Miller - I think there is a case to be made that it is OK to reboot a film, trilogy or franchise if you are the one who did it in the first place (unless you are that ice cream haired cunt George Lucas).

Basically this film has to be as good as or better than Mad Max 3. Which shouldn't really be that hard. I like Mad Max 3 - it's not Mad Max or Mad Max 2. But it's got "two men enter one man leaves" in it which is worth the entry fee alone. Stephen Spielberg liked it so much he cut and past a big wodge of it into Hook.

But I think it's also worth considering Fury Road through the lens of 'Happy Feet'. I have watched Happy Feet about 10 times due to it being an animated film capable of pacifying small children and allowing parents to slump on the sofa and not do anything. The only way to allay fears that you are permanently damaging your child's development via the glowing babysitter is to take your mind off it by watching the film. 

Happy Feet is basically a film thats amusing because it's a load of singing penguins. And they do really great riffs on popular R'nB tunes from the era. Which is a winning concept for a film. But it's actually two films stuck together because suddenly the main Penguin - who is Elijah Wood whys he in this? one thinks - fucks off on a slightly depressing quest to find out why all the penguins are starving. WTF this is a kids film?? This Penguin is an an outcast because he's a fucking tap dancing penguin. The tapdancing seems perfectly reasonable. Anyway this rejected penguin ends up being captured by humans and teaching them to love penguins by tapdancing (which really could have been a third film in this mess). But after watching it the third or fourth time my feeling was why the fuck does a kids film about dancing/singing penguins have all this depressing stuff stuck on the end?? And to add insult to injury the pending penguin apocalypse's aversion feels like a pulled punch. And also this had an uncanny feel to it.. well blow me it's only George Miller of Mad Max fame.. I knew I recognised that nihilistic streak from somewhere. 

What I am saying is if Fury Road is a remix of Mad Max 1-3 so is Happy Feet. Penguin/max, snow/desert, fish/fuel that sort of thing.

My understanding of the timeline is Miller directs Happy Feet. Happy Feet is a film where you can clearly see the joins between visionary Australian auteur who's trying to hammer home an environmental message (depression/boring) and a bunch of money obsessed suits who want a 90mins of singing & dancing penguins (child brain activity reduction serum). Surprisingly it is a massive hit. George Miller has a free pass to hollywood - do what you want. OK I will make Mad Max Remix. It's basically Happy Feet but without the snow or penguins. BUT then they say they want Happy Feet 2 which delays MMFR and was an over budget pile flop I won't be watching. It also bankrupted an Australian special effects firm in the process which was an impressive feat. Now MMFR is supposed to be out next year.

So it would seem MMFR which has arguably been delayed for 29 years is riven with studio disputes, Tom Hardy by all reports is a Dustin Hoffman level difficult to work with actor, who knows how over budget it is. It already looks better than Mad Max 3: beyond the Thunderdome yet the very idea that a chase film should be a chase and then you fill in the plot later is TOTAL BOLLOCKS. SO it could end up being a Phantom Menace. There is all to play for here.. I CANT WAIT. At least there won't be any penguins in it. And if there are pigs they will be used for powering barter town. Or whatever twisted version appears... if it appears. 

Also Immortan Joe is the same bloke who played Toe Cutter.

They are about to go into space now so I will finish my splurge of consciousness...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 31, 2014)

Your analysis should really take to take into account Babe, which in many ways subverts the ultimate nihilism of Mad Max. The characters in Babe are trying to find a sense of purpose and to survive, whereas MM 1 and 2 wrap survival in a palpable sense of purposelessness. Max is a "shell of a man, a burnt out, desolate man", and an anti hero, whereas Babe, at the end, is a more complete, aspirational pig.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks awesome. Got a real liking for this kind of movie - Serenity, Book of Eli and as someone mentioned above, the world the Borderlands games are set in. And I really like Tom Hardy, simply fantastic in Bronson and Warrior.

Will be completely daft. But awesome daft (I hope).


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> CGI bollocks from a Hollywood that's run out of ideas.



90% of the film is pure practical effects. (ie no CGI)

It was shot in sequence (ie in scene order because Miller wanted it that way)

The studio also paid for reshoots, not because the film wasn't working but because they wanted MORE.... (I'm aware that for example this occurred with the Matrix 2, but when your director is Miller, saying I want to make a 2hr chase movie, and shooting the entire film using terrifying effects, to a point that the cast and crew called working on it, "a ballet with crashing cars".

I. WANT. TO. SEE. THIS.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 11, 2014)

The trailer looks kind of 'too expensive' to me somehow, which somehow lowers belief in it really being scuzzy enough to honour the subject matter. Some great actors in it though, so could go either way.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 11, 2014)

Will have to give it a watch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2014)

Theres a strand/storyline in Cloud Atlas that is quite clearly ripped off in concept from the kids/neo svages in MM3. They got away with it though because of Tom Hanks madly expressive face.


----------



## 8den (Aug 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Theres a strand/storyline in Cloud Atlas that is quite clearly ripped off in concept from the kids/neo svages in MM3. They got away with it though because of Tom Hanks madly expressive face.



You know it was a actual book with words and letters before the filum?

And it's not like Mad Max invented the concept of  humanity reduced to primitivism after a apocalyptic event.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2014)

Aha, so we've found the out-takes from those Burning Man propaganda videos. This is where all the ugly people were hiding


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Some of the character names in the cast are great



Not seeing Fifi on that list...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2014)

8den said:


> *You know it was a actual book *with words and letters before the filum?
> 
> And it's not like Mad Max invented the concept of  humanity reduced to primitivism after a apocalyptic event.




I did not! I'll look for that. Really is my fave film in at least a year.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I did not! I'll look for that. Really is my fave film in at least a year.



It's an incredible book. So much so I couldn't bring myself to watch the film. I'd be really interested in your opinion, having done it the other way round.

As for this Mad Max thing, as others have pointed out, it's only saving grace is that the guy is rebooting his own idea.

I still reckon it will be shite though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> It's an incredible book. So much so I couldn't bring myself to watch the film. I'd be really interested in your opinion, having done it the other way round.
> 
> As for this Mad Max thing, as others have pointed out, it's only saving grace is that the guy is rebooting his own idea.
> 
> I still reckon it will be shite though.




I don't think you'd be dissapointed- i'm not easily moved by a film but this one managed it. The repition of themes, motifs, same lives over and over. Its fantastic. Visually stunning too, all the period pieces done perfectly and the future seoul that screams Gibson at you. 11/10


----------



## 8den (Aug 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I did not! I'll look for that. Really is my fave film in at least a year.



The book is vastly superior to the film.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmm, might have to have CA a go...even if it does have Tom Hanks in it.


----------



## 8den (Aug 12, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Hmm, might have to have CA a go...even if it does have Tom Hanks in it.



Don't bother. Read the book.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 12, 2014)

Cloud atlas felt like an 'almost' film


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 12, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Your analysis should really take to take into account Babe, which in many ways subverts the ultimate nihilism of Mad Max. The characters in Babe are trying to find a sense of purpose and to survive, whereas MM 1 and 2 wrap survival in a palpable sense of purposelessness. Max is a "shell of a man, a burnt out, desolate man", and an anti hero, whereas Babe, at the end, is a more complete, aspirational pig.



This means I need to see Babe now. I haven't figured out where 'The Witches of Eastwick' fits into all of this - but there seem to be some white clad post apocalyptic super models in the trailer for fury rd.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 12, 2014)

8den said:


> Never been in rural Australia then?


Where are 'Shotgun Racist' and 'Drunken Aborigine' then?


----------



## 8den (Aug 12, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Where are 'Shotgun Racist' and 'Drunken Aborigine' then?


 Okay so mad Max is  basically rural Australia's "it's wonderful life,"


----------



## 8den (Aug 12, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Your analysis should really take to take into account Babe, which in many ways subverts the ultimate nihilism of Mad Max. The characters in Babe are trying to find a sense of purpose and to survive, whereas MM 1 and 2 wrap survival in a palpable sense of purposelessness. Max is a "shell of a man, a burnt out, desolate man", and an anti hero, whereas Babe, at the end, is a more complete, aspirational pig.


 Poie Miller only directed Babe 2 pig in the city. Which easily one of most dark weird sequels to a beloved children's movie.

Franklky out makes perfect sense that the same man who directed mad max directed babe  2. Wouldn't let the man tell bedtime stories to my kiud though.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 13, 2014)

8den said:


> Poie Miller only directed Babe 2 pig in the city. Which easily one of most dark weird sequels to a beloved children's movie.
> 
> Franklky out makes perfect sense that the same man who directed mad max directed babe  2. Wouldn't let the man tell bedtime stories to my kiud though.



Fair enough, but miller co wrote the screenplay and produced it.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 13, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Where are 'Shotgun Racist' and 'Drunken Aborigine' then?



 Wake in Fright was a start. Then about 35 years until The Proposition. Ahh fuck it, they gave us Muriel's Wedding in between.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 13, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Re Mad Max 2, I wonder if it was the stripping away of the veneer of civilisation and the slide to barbarism that resulted in the R ratings and edits, rather than the relatively little graphic violence the film did show.



Isn't there a rape scene when two trying to flee the compound and Max just watches through a telescope!

Worthy of the rating.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 13, 2014)

Needs more z1000's

remember him when you look at the night sky...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 13, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Isn't there a rape scene when two trying to flee the compound and Max just watches through a telescope!
> 
> Worthy of the rating.



That's true. You are probably right.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 10, 2014)

I think it looks ace


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh yes


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2015)

Out on 14th, next Thursday. It's also in 3D


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2015)

Oh what a day. Oh what a lavverly day

looking forward to this. Was initially  but trailergeddon (srs theres about 20 mins of trailer footage out there) has convinced me it will be Worth My Time. Not in 3d tho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 6, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> I think it looks ace




This doesn't make it look very _clever _ Anyway.


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2015)

Booked!

£4 in the new place by me


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2015)

It just looks very loud and explody. Which will be pleasant on the eye, of course, but I'm unconvinced I'll give a toss about anybody in it, like Guardians of the Galaxy (Groot aside).


----------



## Zimri (May 6, 2015)

Almost time!

I can't really remember the last time I was this excited for a film to come out


----------



## Pingu (May 7, 2015)

We remember The Nightrider! And we know who you are!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2015)

Voley said:


> Yeah that was my favourite one when I was a kid.



mine too! though I wasn't a kid! lol


----------



## AverageJoe (May 7, 2015)

New trailer -


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2015)

jesus how many more times can they release a fucking trailer? just put the fucking film out so I can steal it off the torrent sites


----------



## camouflage (May 7, 2015)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 7, 2015)

Was this "filmed in 3D", or has it just been converted?

I never bother with 3D these days, but I have a feeling this might be ace. Body parts popping out of the screen and shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 7, 2015)

camouflage said:


>



I posted that 12 hours ago ^^^^^


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 7, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I posted that 12 hours ago ^^^^^



See my post on the first page from last July


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 7, 2015)

Answering my own question here...but according to google, it's been post-converted to 3D. Bollocks. Why do they even bother with that shit.


----------



## camouflage (May 7, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I posted that 12 hours ago ^^^^^



Great minds etc.


----------



## camouflage (May 7, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> See my post on the first page from last July



Great minds etc.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2015)

How many reboots in a lifetime? Will there be another Mad Max in 25 years? Will I live to see another 'Rollerball' or 'Robocop'? Will 'The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin' get made a third time?


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2015)

By the time you die 457 people will have played the part of SpiderMan.


----------



## fen_boy (May 11, 2015)

Reviews are out. Looks brilliant.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2015)

No it doesn't.


----------



## fen_boy (May 11, 2015)

Yes it does.


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2015)

Two men enter, one man leaves.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2015)

This is getting absolutely lavish reviews.  I mean....really, really positive all over the place.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 13, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> This is getting absolutely lavish reviews.  I mean....really, really positive all over the place.



This is because film critics watch films all day and thereby have their critical faculties fried. They said Avengers Assemble was good, but that was no 'Babette's Feast' I can tell you.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

shut up moose, harshing my anticipatory vibe.


----------



## trabuquera (May 13, 2015)

and the "men's rights" crowd are already backlashing like mad (hurh, hurgh) against it before they've even seen it! An urban MUST SEE obviously. rubbing my hands together...

apologies for linking straight to this demented MRA bilge but it's (almost) hilarious: http://www.returnofkings.com/63036/why-you-should-not-go-see-mad-max-feminist-road

If you'd rather see what sensible humans have to say about this controversy it's being widely recommented on more feminist sites


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Must have shat a brick back in the day when Tina Turner played a strog leader in mm3. Prats fucked this years Hugos up as well.


----------



## camouflage (May 13, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> and the "men's rights" crowd are already backlashing like mad (hurh, hurgh) against it before they've even seen it! An urban MUST SEE obviously. rubbing my hands together...
> 
> apologies for linking straight to this demented MRA bilge but it's (almost) hilarious: http://www.returnofkings.com/63036/why-you-should-not-go-see-mad-max-feminist-road
> 
> If you'd rather see what sensible humans have to say about this controversy it's being widely recommented on more feminist sites



What is it with these people, why do they hate the women so much.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> shut up moose, harshing my anticipatory vibe.



Watch 'Babette's Feast' instead.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 13, 2015)

camouflage said:


> What is it with these people, why do they hate the women so much.



What sort of dickhead sits down to watch, say, Aliens, Terminator 2, Buffy etc, and thinks to themselves "this kick arse action would have been awesome, if only the arse kicking hadn't been done by a strong female character. But that strong female character has ruined everything now!!!"?

Where does this mindset come from? Just bizarre.


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2015)

camouflage said:


>



christ I forgot this had a childrens choir in it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

That is mental.
"OMG there is a WOMAN in an action movie!"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is mental.
> "OMG there is a WOMAN in an action movie!"


As if Sarrah Connor never happened ennit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is mental.
> "OMG there is a WOMAN in an action movie!"



I was trying to write something sarcastic about women in action films and needed to do some research and found this http://io9.com/the-long-list-of-successful-action-movies-starring-wome-1298632309 There's at least 30 (thirty) films with women in! Too many!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Sigourney Weaver was the only smoking character in Avatar. I think this was to indicate her maverickness but it annoyed me because- using smoking as a visual indicator of edgines or rogue status is bare old. And it kept triggering me to light a fag


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2015)

Please don't mention Sigourney Weaver
I go all weak at the knees when someone mentions Sigourney Weaver


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What sort of dickhead sits down to watch, say, Aliens, Terminator 2, Buffy etc, and thinks to themselves "this kick arse action would have been awesome, if only the arse kicking hadn't been done by a strong female character. But that strong female character has ruined everything now!!!"?
> 
> Where does this mindset come from? Just bizarre.



Look, it's quite simple. Women are all cuddly lovely creatures, who should be mothers and housewives. Men are all hard bastards who should be action heros. Except that the feminazi's have screwed things up, and hollywood is simply a vehicle for them to push their anti-nature ideas that women can kick arse, when we all know that nature made women unable to do this. Of course, this also has the effect of robbing men of their masculinity, castrating them, so they no longer kick arse and grow a mangina. It's all a conspiracy of course.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2015)

A few of us are going to see this on Friday night I think. From the trailer it looks like it'll be worth seeing in 3D.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Sigourney Weaver was the only smoking character in Avatar. I think this was to indicate her maverickness but it annoyed me because- using smoking as a visual indicator of edgines or rogue status is bare old. And it kept triggering me to light a fag



Insouciant-yet-rebellious onscreen smoking was perfected by Sam Jackson in Jurassic Park. The trope should've been retired after that IMO.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 13, 2015)

Will there be product placement?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 13, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Will there be product placement?


----------



## camouflage (May 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> As if Sarrah Connor never happened ennit.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 14, 2015)

Mrs Miggins ^ isn't that Sigourney Weaver?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2015)

Tickets booked , seeing it at 5pm


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Mrs Miggins ^ isn't that Sigourney Weaver?


*dies*


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2015)

Just got back..

Ok , cinematically amazing , not much plot, not much dialog , but big fuck off motors , action and any film that has a sound system strapped to the front of a lorry can't be that bad ! Far better than 3 , not as good as what my 12 year old self thought of 2


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2015)

all the cars were actual real builds:

http://jalopnik.com/how-the-man-behind-the-machines-of-mad-max-put-a-hellsc-1704037927/+riamisra

150 motors built, of which only half survived


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2015)

Going on Saturday.  IMAX.  3D.  Boom.


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Just got back..
> 
> Ok , cinematically amazing , not much plot, not much dialog , but big fuck off motors , action and any film that has a sound system strapped to the front of a lorry can't be that bad ! Far better than 3 , not as good as what my 12 year old self thought of 2



That sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> and the "men's rights" crowd are already backlashing like mad (hurh, hurgh) against it before they've even seen it! An urban MUST SEE obviously. rubbing my hands together...
> 
> apologies for linking straight to this demented MRA bilge but it's (almost) hilarious: http://www.returnofkings.com/63036/why-you-should-not-go-see-mad-max-feminist-road
> 
> If you'd rather see what sensible humans have to say about this controversy it's being widely recommented on more feminist sites


http://www.sbs.com.au/comedy/articl...ed-mad-maxs-brutal-depictions-gender-equality


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

Graham Lineham was on twitter quoting one of these idiots who said that the film should be called "Max Maxipad" because the female characters overshadow Max.

He goes on to write "the film makers clearly didn't watch the original trilogy". Doublefaceplam. [emoji85]


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2015)

My Review

It wasn't mad max, it was a 2 hours car chase with a guy called max in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Graham Lineham was on twitter quoting one of these idiots who said that the film should be called "Max Maxipad" because the female characters overshadow Max.
> 
> He goes on to write *"the film makers clearly didn't watch the original trilogy".* Doublefaceplam. [emoji85]



I hope someone pointed out what a twat he'd just made of himself


----------



## Zimri (May 15, 2015)

Well i've just got back from seeing it...

And I bloody loved it! It's absolutely bonkers, totally and utterly bonkers but somehow as good as the trailers suggested it would be 

Visually it's amazing, plot wise it's a bit of a no-brainer but if you go in not really expecting all that much plot wise I think you'll come out smiling!

Tom Hardy is a great Max and the other characters in the film were all pretty enjoyable, definitely worth a watch 

Oh and I went for the 2D version, don't know anyone that has braved the 3D version but i'm not sure it'd be worth spending extra on, stands up well in 2D


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2015)

Just seen it. Fucking great, mate  Need a sequel as want to know what happens next.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 15, 2015)

Zimri said:


> Well i've just got back from seeing it...
> 
> And I bloody loved it! It's absolutely bonkers, totally and utterly bonkers but somehow as good as the trailers suggested it would be
> 
> ...


I want to re watch originals. Max never said much, if anything.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2015)

Zimri said:


> It's absolutely bonkers, totally and utterly bonkers



is pretty much how I described it on FB


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2015)

I've booked a ticket to go and see this on Sunday 

I've been stomping around all day singing "WE DON'T NEED ANOTHER [white male] HEEEEEEE-RO"


----------



## 8den (May 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope someone pointed out what a twat he'd just made of himself



Yes and he hastily deleted his post. However it was immortalised in a screen grab.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2015)

I went last night and slept through the whole thing.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2015)

From what I saw the bloke with the firebreathing guitar was fucking ace and the bit in the duststorm was great. I'll have to wait till it's out on DVD to see the rest.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 16, 2015)

Zimri said:


> Tom Hardy is a great Max and the other characters in the film were all pretty enjoyable, definitely worth a watch



Good to hear - Tom Hardy is turning out to be a pretty mint actor in my book. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 16, 2015)

Zimri said:


> Well i've just got back from seeing it...
> 
> And I bloody loved it! It's absolutely bonkers, totally and utterly bonkers but somehow as good as the trailers suggested it would be
> 
> ...


I've just seen it in 3D and while I wouldn't say it added that much I'm glad I did see this version - it's better than some I've seen - though I'm sure I'd have enjoyed it as much in 2D (it didn't cost me any extra as I saw it at the Barbican where I get a members discount). As you say it's totally bonkers, an over-the-top sensory overload, and thankfully the action hardly ever stops, which is great - I even found it quite gripping at the end. I'd actually never seen a Mad Max film before but Mrs F has and she said this is the best of the lot, so there!


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2015)

Just back from 3D Imax in your face job.  It's a 2 hour car chase.  Totally mental,  visually stunning but I actually got a bit bored.  It's the same thing,  over and over again. 

Still,  driving back up the motorway was weird after that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2015)

Just got back myself from watching it.

Brilliant. Bonkers from start to finish. Absolutely loved it.

I have a new catchphrase, I'm going to need it on a t-shirt:

I'm not just an angry feminist, I'm fucking Furiosa.


----------



## Pingu (May 17, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just got back..
> 
> Ok , cinematically amazing , not much plot, not much dialog , but big fuck off motors , action and any film that has a sound system strapped to the front of a lorry can't be that bad ! Far better than 3 , not as good as what my 12 year old self thought of 2



^ this

except i wasnt 12

worth seeing though


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2015)

The good man himself has just joined twitter:



Fuck more Max. Frankly the franchise belongs to Furiosa now


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2015)

I absolutely want to rewatch the first ones. Didn't really ever notice how/why Max is actually mad before iyswim. Probably because I saw Lethal Weapons first (?) and Mel Gibson was riding the 'mad' train with Riggs. For similar narrative reasons... Yum. Loads going on in a ridiculous movie


----------



## idumea (May 18, 2015)

I saw it on Friday; it was *so good.*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

I haven't seen any Mad Max films. Really want to see the new one, but need to get my specs fixed first.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't seen any Mad Max films. Really want to see the new one, but need to get my specs fixed first.


you've missed some classics. MM2 is the best of the genre (I may revise this opinion after watching Fury Road)

Imagine a post apocalyptic wacky racers done with 80s punk stylings


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2015)

some of the 'also-rans' trying to capitalise on original Mad max's glory were just...have to be seen to believe. Heres what I said about Swayze in Stel Dawn some time ago:



DotCommunist said:


> Steel Dawn. My word. Patrick Swayze stars as a nomad wandering a post apocalypse landscape fighting with his sword. Incredibly bad. Ham fisted oveloud score, leaden direction, plot holes, dialouge that just has to be heard to be believed. Baddies who look like hair metal band members.
> 
> it makes Mad Max look like citizen kane
> 
> one of the baddies:


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

Have you seen Megaforce?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2015)

No, but pirate bay will be getting visited quite soon, just googled it and it sounds fucking shit but so shit you have to marvel at it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The good man himself has just joined twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck more Max. Frankly the franchise belongs to Furiosa now




Did you roar when 



Spoiler



the pregnant Wife is hanging out of the War Rig and she gazes up at Max and the music changes into a bit hearts & flowers and...he just does a scrunchy thumbs up?  I thought "Oh no!"  and then "HAHAHA"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> No, but pirate bay will be getting visited quite soon, just googled it and it sounds fucking shit but so shit you have to marvel at it


It's amazing. I think you can watch it on YouTube


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2015)

I could go on for hours about why I thought it was great.

Apart from the last time we see the guitar , my favourite part was when



Spoiler



the milk mothers release the water at the end. At first I was grumpy, thinking "oh yeah, the hot chicks are the ones worth rescuing, right, I get it" but then it does something far better than just rescuing women who are sex slaves -- it goes and liberates an entire people, and the milk mothers don't actually wait to be rescued per se, but once they are able they fucking liberate themselves and instead of being forced to use their bodies to nourish others, they _choose_ to give water to everyone. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I could go on for hours about why I thought it was great.
> 
> Apart from the last time we see the guitar , my favourite part was when
> 
> ...



I might have not got this bit quite right but as far as I gathered 



Spoiler



Furiosa wanted to take the Wives to the Green Place, got there and discovered there was no there there, so they all got together and figured they now had _nothing _to lose, so went racing back to fuck shit up and take back the water and the crappy place and *getsexcitedaboutsequel* make it better?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2015)

And another thing I loved:



Spoiler



it showed that no one person has the right idea or way forward, and that it takes a collaborative effort -- the Wives kick it off when they ask Furiosa to help them escape; Furiosa is bad ass fucking hell yeah in organising how to get them out, and then beating the shit out of everyone who tries to stop them; Max, who previously was just going to go his own way and be very much your typical every-person-for-themselves hero, finds a new solution when everything seems hopeless, but can only offer that solution because of the experiences he's had with Furiosa et al along the way. It also shows how never mind the patriarchy being corrupt, the matriarchy doesn't particularly do too well either (although for different reasons), and it's everyone coming together for a new way of doing things that offers the most hope. 

It was important that the first person the Wives lifted onto the car when they returned to the throngs of ecstatic people was an old, dishevelled (I think) aboriginal guy. This wasn't just about liberating women, but everyone. Even if it didn't start out as a story to liberate everyone, that was more because no one thought it was possible, and as you say 5t3IIa it's when they realise they've got nothing else to lose and their circumstances change they know they can damn well make a good go of what previously everyone thought was impossible. And back to my favourite bit with the milk mothers, no one from the liberating party has gone into the complex at that point, so no one goes in and heroically rescues them -- as soon as they realise they can, they clearly get up and break their bonds themselves. And that image of them choosing to nourish with water when they've been forced to nourish from their bodies for so long is so powerful.

My biggest criticism is the film's vanguardism -- but I'll give it a pass because of all the other really great stuff in there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, and



Spoiler



Max doesn't even have a name until the end. I liked that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

Just one more thing *adjusts her Columbo coat and chews on her cigar*:



Spoiler



I loved Nux. Not just because he was clearly great and very sympathetic, but because his character showed how people are who they are because of their circumstances, not because they are inherently good or bad. It's because of the various sources of power exerted on them, and because of their experiences. He was so loyal at the beginning. He had so much faith he'd go to Valhalla. And in the face of an utterly bleak existence and looming death, this is what gave him some sort of hope. There was nothing else.

But after being shown another way, and being treated with respect, he changes. In part because he has little choice, but also because all of a sudden his horizons are widened, there are other options. 

At its heart, that's a really great story to tell.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 19, 2015)

I lied... I keep having all the thoughts:



Spoiler



The bit where one of the wives tries to go back saying "He'll forgive us." And then in the end helps kill him. You could tell that was one of the parts where Eve Ensler's influence came through. Without going into a lot of depth, it showed the desperation of DV victims, and how difficult it is to leave an abuser when there is nothing to go to. And it showed how it takes an entire community to give women the support they need, because simply hating what happens to you often isn't enough.



All the mad props to this film.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

this made me lol:

http://jezebel.com/the-new-mad-max-film-is-so-feminist-my-scrotum-killed-i-1705273679


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

bit of concept art for furiosa.


----------



## emanymton (May 20, 2015)

Saw this yesterday don't see why it is being hailed as some great masterpiece, it passed the time but no more than that. As someone else said it got boring, oh look another car blowing up. And at times it felt like watching a sized up version of robot wars.

One group of 4 people got up and left half way through and it was by no means a full theater.

Eta - forgot to say that of course I don't know if that was because they hated it or some oher reason.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Saw this yesterday don't see why it is being hailed as some great masterpiece, it passed the time but no more than that. As someone else said it got boring, oh look another car blowing up. And at times it felt like watching a sized up version of robot wars.
> 
> One group of 4 people got up and left half way through and it was by no means a full theater.
> 
> Eta - forgot to say that of course I don't know if that was because they hated it or some oher reason.


It isn't exactly a masterpiece, no but it is a fairly good stab at an action movie with some good ideas and is trying to take the genre somewhere. Maybe.

I did read that the director said it was a car chase movie, which didn't fill me with joy but 



Spoiler



basically they race out...then they race back. The 'car chase' bit is true but it is the story



Assume you saw the trailer for San Andreas? I like Dwayne Johnson - seems to have a sense of humour but that is going to be a piece of B-movie crap innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit of concept art for furiosa.





Spoiler



I didn't notice she had a prosthetic until it was literally in the middle of the shot. I guess I wasn't the only one, and it was on purpose?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice she had a prosthetic until it was literally in the middle of the shot. I guess I wasn't the only one, and it was on purpose?


dunno. I'll let you know what I think when I've seen it. Millers pretty meticulous and detailed (like most non hacky directors and writers) so it very probably is deliberate.

I found out today he nearly directed a Justice League film. Money was on the table, batman and superman cast, actors training, locations scouted, props built and basically all systems go. But then it went down the plughole. So now we get Batman vs Superman thats going to be shit and Wonder Woman will be in it for all of five mins and theres some other spandex cunt in the mix as well. Fuck them all. I'll still watch it though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit of concept art for furiosa.




^^thinking on that chin tatt- its possibly from native american chin tatt stylings. Once widely believed to indicate ownership but some say thats racist historianising from the 60s. Either way its hot as fuck. Not sure why. The way it breaks up the line of the jaw? The 'fuck you' attitude of it? melts me. Look at me all Male Gazing

ahem.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 20, 2015)

Hurr hurr http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/05/20/mad-max-posters-improved-dailymail-comments/


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ^^thinking on that chin tatt- its possibly from native american chin tatt stylings. Once widely believed to indicate ownership but some say thats racist historianising from the 60s. Either way its hot as fuck. Not sure why. The way it breaks up the line of the jaw? The 'fuck you' attitude of it? melts me. Look at me all Male Gazing
> 
> ahem.


More likely to be Maori-inspired, given the regional origin of _der Maxmythos_.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Hurr hurr http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/05/20/mad-max-posters-improved-dailymail-comments/


I've decided to invent the term cultural mraists for these people. Coming into my house and and telling me the things I like are shit cos women and 'minorities'

reactionary bells


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> More likely to be Maori-inspired, given the regional origin of _der Maxmythos_.




this provenance does seem more likely as it goes. I'm largely ignorant about pre-white antipodean history and cultures. Among many other ignorances.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> this provenance does seem more likely as it goes. I'm largely ignorant about pre-white antipodean history and cultures. Among many other ignorances.



I may also be completely wrong though. Ockers seem to regard Kiwis as the poor relations, so there's that.


----------



## seventh bullet (May 20, 2015)

I'm going to see this with my mum Thursday lunchtime.  I haven't read the spoilers but a flame-throwing guitar seems really, really shit.


----------



## jodal (May 22, 2015)

Bit of nerdy film trivia for you: 

The Aussie co-writer of Fury Road, Nick Lathouris, played 'Grease Rat' in the original Mad Max.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2015)

I loved this. The guitar dude was worth the entry price alone


----------



## moonsi til (May 22, 2015)

Oh my saw this tonight in 2D and took BF newly 14 yr old son to his first 15 film at the flicks. I think there were times when I wasn't breathing.

I utterly loved every bonkers second of it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Hurr hurr http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/05/20/mad-max-posters-improved-dailymail-comments/


When we went I asked Mrs F (who unlike me had seen the other MM films) 'Has Peter Stringfellow been in the other ones too?'


----------



## seventh bullet (May 23, 2015)

Well, it was fun.  The 'look' of some of the vehicles was overly done so didn't seem to fit into the 'wasteland.' The visuals in general were great, though, and the guitarist wasn't cringe-worthy like my prejudice had demanded he be. 



Spoiler: I thought



the pursuing baddies seen in the distance and distorted by heatwaves, with the sound of the droning guitar and war-drumming gradually getting louder, was a nice touch.





Spoiler: I liked



the spray-paint on teeth death ritual of 'You shall ride eternal, shiny and chrome.' And Nux's cancer tumour 'friends' Larry and Barry.



I might go and see it a second time.


----------



## sovereignb (May 24, 2015)

Good action piece/stunts, passed the time...though I've seen films that entertained me more with less hype around them.


----------



## moonsi til (May 25, 2015)

Yep I'm thinking of going to see it again, just watched the trailer with colleagues.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2015)

Just got back from seeing it and I fucked loved every insane and brilliant minute of it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2015)

I've seen some really nice, thoughtful articles about it.

The more I think about the film the happier I become.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've seen some really nice, thoughtful articles about it.


share with the class then! All I've seen are a few (positive) newspaper reviews which clock in at the shallow end of film crit. 

There is a tie-in comic run as well vtw, might be relevant to your interests. First issue show's nux's origin story then the next ones going to be Furiosa'a story.

artwork looks good.


----------



## brix_kitty (May 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've seen some really nice, thoughtful articles about it.
> 
> The more I think about the film the happier I become.



Just out of interest, have you read this one:
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/no-mad-max-fury-road-not-feminist-masterpiece-s-ok

I haven't seen it yet (though I have just spent this weekend watching 1, 2 & 3 in preparation! ), will probably enjoy it anyway for what it is but I get the feeling that it may not be as feminist-friendly as it's being made out to be?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2015)

brix_kitty said:


> Just out of interest, have you read this one:
> http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/no-mad-max-fury-road-not-feminist-masterpiece-s-ok
> 
> I haven't seen it yet (though I have just spent this weekend watching 1, 2 & 3 in preparation! ), will probably enjoy it anyway for what it is but I get the feeling that it may not be as feminist-friendly as it's being made out to be?



I've read a few opinions that it's not feminist. I think they're full of shit


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2015)

I found myself nodding along a lot with this article:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...led-the-world.html?via=desktop&source=twitter


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> share with the class then! All I've seen are a few (positive) newspaper reviews which clock in at the shallow end of film crit.
> 
> There is a tie-in comic run as well vtw, might be relevant to your interests. First issue show's nux's origin story then the next ones going to be Furiosa'a story.
> 
> artwork looks good.


Well, I´ve just seen it at the big IMAX in the Sony Centre in Berlin .  . . and I´d say it´s a respectable addition to der Maxmythos. The political subtext may not be lost on a lot of people either, given that it errs on the simplistic side. . . but the MRAs are right (in so far as their contribution to the history of error can ever be right) that it is poison to their ideology. . . I got the feeling that Furiosa´s role must have grown while it was being written, so that it ended up overshadowning Max and making him nearly a secondary character. . . unlike the MRA´s he doesn´t complain about it. If they ever make another Karl Urban Dredd movie, Theron must surely be the natural choice for Chief Judge Macgruder.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 27, 2015)

"I've read all six pages, Max - I'm not in it at all"


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 30, 2015)

Just got back from the cinema. It was bloody brilliant. So much bonkers fun


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Just got back from the cinema. It was bloody brilliant. So much bonkers fun



My head was spinning by the end. So full on.


----------



## mhendo (May 30, 2015)

I thought the movie was fantastic. Everything I hoped it would be.

If anyone's interested, there's an 18-minute B-roll and behind-the-scenes video available.



Also, apparently this product has been selling like crazy on Amazon here is the US over the past week. Scroll down and read some of the product reviews; it's great stuff. Comic-Con will be here in San Diego over the summer, and i just know that there are going to be hundreds of "war boys" all over the city.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've read a few opinions that it's not feminist. I think they're full of shit



Is 'feminism' now behemoth sized productions full of product placement?

Since 'Aliens' kick ass women have been a tick box in action films from Feminist revenge flicks to Shrek. 

The only advance is that we now have insensitised dullards of both genders to applaud as they punch people.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 30, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> It isn't exactly a masterpiece, no but it is a fairly good stab at an action movie with some good ideas and is trying to take the genre somewhere. Maybe.
> 
> I did read that the director said it was a car chase movie, which didn't fill me with joy but
> 
> ...



San Andreas is predictable, daft, wooden, heterosexist, pro nuclear family.

Nonetheless very enjoyable.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 30, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> San Andreas is predictable, daft, wooden, heterosexist, pro nuclear family.
> 
> Nonetheless very enjoyable.


B-movie


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 1, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I found myself nodding along a lot with this article:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...led-the-world.html?via=desktop&source=twitter



Not sure about this one. The first movie, at least, is coming from a standard right-wing perspective. You could easily imagine Max and his mates standing rounding the "barbie", drinking from "tinnies" and saying "prisons these days are like holiday camps, I reckon".


----------



## Yetman (Jun 1, 2015)

Watched in Saturday night, it is what it is  Silly, bonkers, fast paced as a proper action film should be.


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not sure which article I read that described it as a post-apocalyptic Wacky Races, but that is what it is. Mad Max at least had the added appeal of classic, 70's motorcycles and other vehicles, who didn't want to own a Z900 in the 70s/80s?



Spoiler



It surprised me that after all of the feminist controversy surrounding the film, Furiosa's character seemed to be Mad Max with a vagina. A strong, silent, warrior type with cropped hair, wearing androgynous clothing, rescuing the helpless princesses, who were wearing translucent sheets and sporting erect nipples, from the evil Immortan Joe.

And of course without Mad Max, none of the women would have survived, Mad Max _with_ the penis saved Mad Max with the vagina. The same old, macho bollocks in the end.



Forgettable vehicles. Does this really qualify as a feminist film? We have a long way to go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2015)

thats how I described it earlier in the thread. 


Jackobi said:


> I'm not sure which article I read that described it as a post-apocalyptic Wacky Races,


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats how I described it earlier in the thread.



It stuck with me, and as a post-apocalyptic Wacky Races, it's an entertaining film. But slightly disappointing for me.



Spoiler



I'd have liked to have see one of the princesses bite off Immortan Joe's bollocks with bare teeth and spit them in his face, the US film critics would have gone batshit feminist crazy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Is 'feminism' now behemoth sized productions full of product placement?
> 
> Since 'Aliens' kick ass women have been a tick box in action films from Feminist revenge flicks to Shrek.
> 
> The only advance is that we now have insensitised dullards of both genders to applaud as they punch people.



If that's all you got from it, good for you


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 1, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> If that's all you got from it, good for you



Got from what from what? What's on offer? I haven't seen the film. Don't need to.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2015)

I enjoyed it. If Jeremy Kyle was a full on carnage chase movie with super charged, high velocity chaos....then it would be Fury Road.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 7, 2015)

Mediocre.


----------



## rekil (Jun 7, 2015)

At least it's not a gif.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Witness:


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 7, 2015)

Saw Mad Max 2 at the BFI a couple of weeks ago,a balls out 100% adrenalin rush of a film


----------



## motsy (Jun 7, 2015)

Fucking  GREAT FILM (theres two more in the series there, mainly one about the start of the break down of law and order [it's in the early stages in the original Mad Max] and one set during the war which decimalted human civilisation])

But what the fuck are Odeon Cinemas doing charging the best part of a tenner to see it in 2D and IMAX charging thirteen quid to see it in 3d, the robbin'' bastards!
I can see Britain going the Mad Max way if the shitbag politicians don't sort themselves out:-
People reduced to near starvation and forced to rely on foodbanks or steal to eat.
People living in tent cities because of 'austerity' measures (but the shitbags can easily find  billions to give to other countries or spedn on America's wars) and being moved on by the  polce and court orders.
The poilticians not having any respect for and from the voters,
Soft judges encouraging crime and people to take the law into their own hands,
People on motorbikes thinking they're Street Hawk.
People being forced to live in abandoned houses as squatters
Shops closing down left right and centre.
Gangs fighting for territory or over some very trivial reason
Kids carrying knives and killing other kids over some very trivial reason
Kids having no respect for their teachers and parents who'll get reported if they dare to discipline them.
Prices going up but wages aren't.
The 2011 riots
Wars being fought over oil resources
Welcome to the start of the break down of society


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 7, 2015)

Good post there, motsy, but you left out "people who post annoying gifs", who are apparently also a standing threat to civilization as we know it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Good post there, motsy, but you left out "people who post annoying gifs", who are apparently also a standing threat to civilization as we know it.



I see your angry concern and I'm like, lol, don't care


----------



## motsy (Jun 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I see your angry concern and I'm like, lol, don't care


I fell asleep a few times (I was a bit pissed) but if anything's putting me off seeing it again, it's the legalised robbery charge by the Odeon cinema  chain. I bet it took some balls to balance on those poles while the cars were giving it ninety after the truck and this is how an action film should look with loads of proper stunt work and explosions  and none of the CGI bollocks.
I'd like to see an overdosed on steroids version.
..And from then on, human society began the long, slow painful crawl back into pre-mad max civilisation.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 7, 2015)

This is why Peckham Plex is the best cinema. Only a fiver.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> This is why Peckham Plex is the best cinema. Only a fiver.


Penzance 2 of us for a fiver.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Am I nostalgic of the first opus with Mel Gibson ? Yep. Will I watch the remake ? Nope. Thanks I'll be there all week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Am I nostalgic of the first opus with Mel Gibson ? Yep. Will I watch the remake ? Nope. Thanks I'll be there all week.


Why not?


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not?



Honestly, I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Honestly, I have a bad feeling about this.


That is not a good answer. It has had rave reviews from audiences and critics. It's surely worth investigating, esp if you are a fan of the originals?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Honestly, I have a bad feeling about this.


its done by the original director whose spent something like a decade getting it off the ground. It's no remake, its a re-imagining by the original creator. I have a very good feeling. Its got rave reviews (granted, that doesn't always mean it'll be good). It looks amazing as well. I am all a flutter at the thought of seeing it


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm not fond of all the CGI stuff. I understand that the director wanted a remake. But definitely, Mel *amazing* Gibson guys ! Bring him back and I'll watch this one !


----------



## motsy (Jun 8, 2015)

If Mel Gibson's death was to be announced tomorrow I'd mostly remember him for Mad Max, a role he seems to have been forgotten about.
Hey, you lot. Any of you remember the video libraries of the early '80s when Italian made Mad  Max rip offs were a staple of the shelves
 when Marty Whitehouse and her sheeple  kicked off big time if just one sex/violent act or swear sword appeared on screen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2015)

its almost entirely stunt work, cgi as icing not core  The director had previously built remote control unites for cars to be used in films and used the tech here. 150 real, modded and twisted cars fitted with the remote control units and genuinley filmed (not many of the vehicles survived filming lol)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2015)

These Italian Mad Max rip offs motsy speaks of - were any of them any good?


----------



## motsy (Jun 8, 2015)

I bet it'd be possible for human civilisation to rebuild itself after such event


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> These Italian Mad Max rip offs motsy speaks of - were any of them any good?


no. Niether were the also ran hollywood b movies.


----------



## motsy (Jun 8, 2015)

The New Barbarians/Armageddon 3000 anybody?
These were actual Italian mad Mad Max rip offs.
Just IMDB/Youtube/Google them


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

motsy said:


> If Mel Gibson's death was to be announced tomorrow I'd mostly remember him for Mad Max, a role he seems to have been forgotten about.



I would remember him for being William Wallace in Braveheart more than any other film. I got a thing for his kilt and love the Scotts


----------



## motsy (Jun 8, 2015)

I think that the worst people to suffer (after the politcians have all being lynched for getting us into the mess) would be the ones who HAVE to averything online. How would they cope?-
Post Apocalyptic Warrior:  You two keep turning those pedals that generate the minimum amou of power for my original iPad with a heavily cracked screen and I lose my internet connection.
Peddler 1: I've been doing this non-sstop for eight hours.
Peddler 2: And how doy you know there're anybody left alive in The US?  It was their nukes and obsession with empire building and paranoia which resulted in the nukes in the first place and North Korea were only defending themselves.
Post Apocalyptic Slave Master: NO TALKING AND PEDDLE FASTER, SLAVE!! I want to watch four hours' worth of Betamax films tonight!!
(whips the two peddlers with a barbed wire whip just as We Don't Need Another Hero blares out of a speaker of  a wind up
gramophone).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2015)

I've seen it and now I want to cosplay as a War Boy.

It was done well. The story was bones but good bones. The execution was beyond good. Immortan Joe was great as just some mindless evil with his half-life warboys. Imperator Furiosa was cool, and max the man of few words worked well. Special lol when he's disarming the cab of her war rig and you get a big pile of guns and knives and flare shooters.. The mythos/belief system of the warboys was quite strange. A sort of apocalyptic death cult, spraying the teeth silver like a front grille of a car so they are real chrome then calling 'witness'as they go valhalla-wards. Speed-freak irradiated end of the world  mob.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally saw it earlier this week in a tiny, almost empty cinema.

Fucking loved it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2015)

oh and seeing that 90% of that was actual things being raced, blown up, balanced on stilts and hanging off of fast moving rigs? Respect to the balls of the stunters there.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> oh and seeing that 90% of that was actual things being raced, blown up, balanced on stilts and hanging off of fast moving rigs? Respect to the balls of the stunters there.


Yes! Not dissapointed on the real live action front, some quality bonkers vehicles and plenty of bonkers chases n'all


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice she had a prosthetic until it was literally in the middle of the shot. I guess I wasn't the only one, and it was on purpose?



I noticed it from the get-go but then I have been looking at concept art and trailers for weeks so i was primed to see it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> max the man of few words worked well. .





Spoiler



You just know that by the end he had a massive crush on Furiosa, but would never say it to her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You just know that by the end he had a massive crush on Furiosa, but would never say it to her.


Didn't we all ?


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you see it on the big screen DC?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 14, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Did you see it on the big screen DC?


I did. Worth the pennies.


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 14, 2015)

Good.  It needs to be seen on the big screen just for those lovely overhead shots of the baddies chasing the goodies.  I saw it for the second time last Thursday afternoon to a nearly empty screen, and I was prejudiced that it was going to be shit when it came out.  

I still think the vehicles were overdone, though, as in over-stylised.  I don't think War Boys should crash through the shiny and chrome gates of Valhalla to feast with the heroes of all time in a battered Ford Focus, but you know what I mean.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Good.  It needs to be seen on the big screen just for those lovely overhead shots of the baddies chasing the goodies.  I saw it for the second time last Thursday afternoon to a nearly empty screen, and I was prejudiced that it was going to be shit when it came out.
> 
> I still think the vehicles were overdone, though, as in over-stylised.  I don't think War Boys should crash through the shiny and chrome gates of Valhalla to feast with the heroes of all time in a battered Ford Focus, but you know what I mean.


yes, I was also initially put off by pics of Immortan Joe in the skullface mask. But it works, in a sort of millinerian cultist way. It does veer into frankie goes to hollywood territory but the sheer elan, the roar of it. \that'll do. I declare it better than mad max 3 anyway.

It was good how they managed to find enough storytelling space to show how these warboys were sick in body as well as mind and had nothing but 'witness' as they sprayed teeth proper crome

My world is blood and fire


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok that was fucking awesome, loved it.

In order of win its now: Mad Max 2 > Fury Road > Mad Max 1 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> Mad Max 3

I wonder how that'll order will stand up to rewatches but it wasn't overly self referential, it had some nice legs of its own and was filled with actual car crashes and insane guys wondering around in paint n leather.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2015)

^ I don't understand these things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Aug 12, 2015)

Better !


----------



## Crispy (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally got round to watching this.

I can't get it out of my head. It's possibly the most Metal thing that has ever existed, whilst also being this flawless, lean, platonic ideal of an action movie. It puts all other modern action film making to shame. The hero being a disabled woman is just the icing on the cake 

Incredible movie. I can't say enough good things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2015)

here is an oddly compelling fan theory about how the Road Warrior is actually an immortal:

Mad Max Fan Theory Will Make You Want To See FURY ROAD Again | Nerdist


----------



## 8den (Sep 11, 2015)

More interesting than the theory is the news (to me anyway) that we have got sequels (usually a dirty word but in this case, yah!)


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> here is an oddly compelling fan theory about how the Road Warrior is actually an immortal:
> 
> Mad Max Fan Theory Will Make You Want To See FURY ROAD Again | Nerdist


I'll see your compelling fan theory and raise you (work safe) Mad Max/Harry Potter amalgamated universe fan art:

jenthinksharder — bonehandledknife:   youkaiyume:   LONG POST!  I...

Those crazy young people and their fan fiction!


----------



## Tankus (Sep 20, 2015)

I kept waiting for Dick Dastardly, Muttley and the Ant hill mob to turn up.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

heres a curio. Mad Max: Black & Chrome

apparently miller said he'd have done it B&W with no talking, just the score. So someones done a fan edit for just that. Available on link above. Might watch tonight


----------



## yield (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> heres a curio. Mad Max: Black & Chrome
> 
> apparently miller said he'd have done it B&W with no talking, just the score. So someones done a fan edit for just that. Available on link above. Might watch tonight


It's been taken down. The idea sounds great. Anywhere else I can see it?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 23, 2015)

There is a b+w edit of the whole film, unfortunately not to be released (yet).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

yield said:


> It's been taken down. The idea sounds great. Anywhere else I can see it?


ah bollocks- I'll see if its on the torrent sites tomorrow.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> There is a b+w edit of the whole film, unfortunately not to be released (yet).


It was meant to be on the blu ray but isn't ? says the article


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2015)

Dammit. I started watching it on my ipad earlier but didn't get very far in before I had to stop. Now it's gone. Dammit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> It was meant to be on the blu ray but isn't ? says the article



I think I heard there will be a special edition at some point with the official b&w cut, but not sure. I really hope so! He didn't have time for it to make the normal release.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2015)

hope so, I totally feel the idea of it done as a no speech b&w number. The score alone is epic enough


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2015)

the 12x18 is 20 USD so less than a score in real money

tempting


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2015)

I finally got round to seeing this and it was as good as everyone says.

It's a bit heretical, but I think it might actually be the ultimate manifestation of Mad Max, taking the essence of the original films and synthesising it into its purest form.  No overly complex twists and turns, no long ponderous speeches, just pure post-apocolyptic car carnage.  And yet somehow making you care about its characters more than most of the over-blown schmaltz that passes for cinema these days.  When Knox did his big bit, I had a tear in my eye.  Bravo.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Got round to watching this the other day. Lasted less than 20 mins. What a pile of shite.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Got round to watching this the other day. Lasted less than 20 mins. What a pile of shite.


 Innit. I downloaded it to watch because people I had previously respected told me it was a good film. It was so boring I started tidying my room while it was on, and then I couldn't pay attention properly because tidying my room was more interesting than the film.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2015)

Ah well, nothing is for everyone.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Ah well, nothing is for everyone.


No, they're wrong and bad.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 16, 2015)

It's a series of action sequences with no discernable plot. Definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

It's the type of film which despite all the high octane action from the start, needs a bit of patience and concentration, because the pieces don't fall into place till half way through when the plot takes hold and the characters and their motivations come into focus. The first half hour is especially disorientating.

This is also pointless to watch on an iPad or a small screen (or while tidying the flat). Some films are made to be experienced rather than just to be watched "for the plot" and not every film is designed to be instantly gratifying. This film is very much about "world building", spectacle and movement, the immersive and kinetic qualities of which are lost when you don't get the visceral impact of a large screen and great sound. This is cinema, not Eastenders.

I actually enjoyed this a lot more the second time round. The first time I was a bit put off by how it throws you into this world and how chaotic it seems at first, but if you have a bit of patience, there is purpose to its madness.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

20 mins and I had no idea what was going on, who anyone was or why the fuck they were doing what they did. Oh look, another explosion. Utter shit.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

I will fight you


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I will fight you


Put him in a bodybag Johnny!


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

Brainaddict said:


> It's a series of action sequences with no discernable plot. Definitely not for everyone.



It's a series of the some brilliantly shot action sequences with a strong narrative.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I will fight you


At least I'd understand why, more than I could say for anything in the bloody film.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 20 mins and I had no idea what was going on, who anyone was or why the fuck they were doing what they did. Oh look, another explosion. Utter shit.



It doesn't spoon feed you. You're put in Max's PoV of view he doesn't know who any of the protagonist are and neither do you


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I finally got round to seeing this and it was as good as everyone says.
> 
> It's a bit heretical, but I think it might actually be the ultimate manifestation of Mad Max, taking the essence of the original films and synthesising it into its purest form.  No overly complex twists and turns, no long ponderous speeches, just pure post-apocolyptic car carnage.  And yet somehow making you care about its characters more than most of the over-blown schmaltz that passes for cinema these days.  When Knox did his big bit, I had a tear in my eye.  Bravo.



It's easily the best mad max film no contest


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> It doesn't spoon feed you. You're put in Max's PoV of view he doesn't know who any of the protagonist are and neither do you


It's dull. Oh look, _another_ explosion!


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 20 mins and I had no idea what was going on, who anyone was or why the fuck they were doing what they did. Oh look, another explosion. Utter shit.


As I just said, you are not supposed to know what it going on for the first 20 minutes. The plot doesn't really kick in properly till 45 minutes into the film and then there are quieter moments where we get to know the characters.

We can just repeated this over and over if you like. You didn't give the film the time it requires, so basically you don't know what you are talking about, because you didn't really watch it.

The film is structured as one long car chase, boiling Mad Max down to its essence. This means it's front loaded with action, but what makes it a great film is that eventually it does weave in a plot, decent characterisation and even some themes about female/male power dynamics. The way it's structured is not conventional, so it delays its proper introduction to the characters till a third into the film.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's dull. Oh look, _another_ explosion!



It's not dull. I'd put the canyon run sequence alongside the Ride of the Valkyries scene in apocalypse now  as equals.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2015)

Did your parents not allow you to play with military toys, beesonthewhatnow ?


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

Reno said:


> As I just said, you are not supposed to know what it going on for the first 20 minutes. The plot doesn't really kick in properly till 45 minutes into the film and then there are quieter moments where we get to know the characters.
> 
> We can just repeated this over and over if you like. You didn't give the film the time it requires, so basically you don't know what you are talking about, because you didn't really watch it.
> 
> The film is structured as one long car chase, boiling Mad Max down to its essence. This means it's front loaded with action, but what makes it a great film is that eventually it does weave in a plot, decent characterisation and even some themes about female/male power dynamics. The way it's structured is not conventional, so it delays its proper introduction to the characters till a third into the film.



This. It's extremely well crafted. Bad storytelling would be if the film had tried to tell you who the Furys are, the war boys are, who imortan Joe is failed to do. I've lost count of the number of summer block busters were I've no idea, and am essentially told "you are supposed to care about this character" 

Instead in Fury Road you simply aren't told who anyone is and what is going on you're in the exact same position a Max you don't know anything and you're forced to find out what's going on. Max essentially arrives in the 2nd act of Furiosa's movie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd still like to see the Black & Chrome version


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Max essentially arrives in the 2nd act of Furiosa's movie.


That nails it.

I don't have the film to hand of course, but is Bee's 20m viewing time enough to reveal the 


Spoiler



wives hidden in the war rig?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> This. It's extremely well crafted. Bad storytelling would be if the film had tried to tell you who the Furys are, the war boys are, who imortan Joe is failed to do. I've lost count of the number of summer block busters were I've no idea, and am essentially told "you are supposed to care about this character"
> 
> Instead in Fury Road you simply aren't told who anyone is and what is going on you're in the exact same position a Max you don't know anything and you're forced to find out what's going on. Max essentially arrives in the 2nd act of Furiosa's movie.



Exposition is usually the worst-written bit of any script; the bit that makes you think, this person wouldn't ever actually say that. In particularly bad cases it amounts to unintentionally breaking the fourth wall. Or you might have a character who has no role in the story apart from to have everything explained to them.

 If you can tell a story without explaining every last thing then that's a real skill IMO.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Exposition is usually the worst-written bit of any script; the bit that makes you think, this person wouldn't ever actually say that. In particularly bad cases it amounts to unintentionally breaking the fourth wall. Or you might have a character who has no role in the story apart from to have everything explained to them.
> 
> If you can tell a story without explaining every last thing then that's a real skill IMO.



My most hate when sending cuts to exes is being told to add more exposition as "our audience won't understand that"


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd still like to see the Black & Chrome version



Isn't that supposed to be on the blu Ray?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> My most hate when sending cuts to exes is being told to add more exposition as "our audience won't understand that"





Never mind tone, pacing, verisimilitude or any of that shit; just cram in five minutes of superfluous waffle at this point please. It sticks out like a sore thumb when people do this as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Isn't that supposed to be on the blu Ray?


Allegedly so! there was a fan edit done in black and white with no dialouge but the Man yanked it off the net rapid


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> If you can tell a story without explaining every last thing then that's a real skill IMO


storytelling 101 is show don't tell. Trust the reader etc


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> storytelling 101 is show don't tell. Trust the reader etc



Which actor said "I don't want to be the guy who finds out, I want to be the guy who knows"?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Did your parents not allow you to play with military toys, beesonthewhatnow ?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Reno said:


> As I just said, you are not supposed to know what it going on for the first 20 minutes. The plot doesn't really kick in properly till 45 minutes into the film and then there are quieter moments where we get to know the characters.
> 
> We can just repeated this over and over if you like. You didn't give the film the time it requires, so basically you don't know what you are talking about, because you didn't really watch it.
> 
> The film is structured as one long car chase, boiling Mad Max down to its essence. This means it's front loaded with action, but what makes it a great film is that eventually it does weave in a plot, decent characterisation and even some themes about female/male power dynamics. The way it's structured is not conventional, so it delays its proper introduction to the characters till a third into the film.


45 mins to get a plot? No thanks, I've got some paint drying that needs my attention.

Oh look, another explosion!


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 45 mins to get a plot? No thanks, I've got some paint drying that needs my attention.
> 
> Oh look, another explosion!



Suit yourself. Finally a blockbuster comes along that demands a little more from the audience and doesn't treat them like idiots, so it can't be expected that everybody will like it or have the attention span for it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

kabbes said:


> I finally got round to seeing this and it was as good as everyone says.
> 
> It's a bit heretical, but I think it might actually be the ultimate manifestation of Mad Max, taking the essence of the original films and synthesising it into its purest form.  No overly complex twists and turns, no long ponderous speeches, just pure post-apocolyptic car carnage.  And yet somehow making you care about its characters more than most of the over-blown schmaltz that passes for cinema these days.  When Knox did his big bit, I had a tear in my eye.  Bravo.


Nux. He's got his own spin off comic as has max and so has furiosa. The furiosa one is meant to be a real bag of shit but the art looks good from what I have seen


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

Have to say that though I enjoyed it, there were some confusing moments, but I get easily confused by noisy action films. I don't think my hearing's all that after 25 years dancing next to bassbins.
I rarely manage to catch anyone's name for example.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Reno said:


> Suit yourself. Finally a blockbuster comes along that demands a little more from the audience and doesn't treat them like idiots, so it can't be expected that everybody will like it or have the attention span for it.


I'm sure a 2 hour long car chase is actually a very deep and meaningful film


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm sure a 2 hour long car chase is actually a very deep and meaningful film


Who has suggested that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

it says at the start 'as the world fell, each of us in our own way was broken'

thats enough plot to keep you going till things coalesce


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2015)

That latest Bond movie, now that's how you make a movie with no plot. And by contrast with Mad Max, that had loads of exposition in it. It's just that everything that was being explained was complete nonsense.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Who has suggested that?


"Finally a blockbuster comes along that demands a little more from the audience" etc


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm sure a 2 hour long car chase is actually a very deep and meaningful film


Stop digging in your heels about a film you didn't even bother to watch. Nobody made claims that its a "deep and meaningful" film and nobody expects that from an action film. It's just a far smarter than average blockbuster and a great piece of filmmaking. There is a reason why it made every top ten list of best films for 2015 even with magazines like Sight &Sound. But obviously you know better after only watching 20 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> "Finally a blockbuster comes along that demands a little more from the audience" etc


Yes. That's not suggesting what you did.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

From a nerdy perspective, interesting use of CGI in this film. It proudly has no visible CGI but MIller said there is no frame without some CGI.

It means that stuntmen can do elaborate stunts on a moving vehicle whilst attached to harnesses and rigs and have them painted out later by CGI. This leads to far more exciting fight scenes - something which was just not possible in years before without losing the odd fella over the side of the train etc


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Reno said:


> Stop digging in your heels about a film you didn't even bother to watch. Nobody made claims that its a "deep and meaningful" film and nobody expects that from an action film. It's just a far smarter than average blockbuster and a great piece of filmmaking. There is a reason why it made every top ten list of best films for 2015 even with magazines like Sight &Sound. But obviously you know better after only watching 20 minutes.


Any film that has me bored after a mere 20 minutes isn't making any top 10 list of mine.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> "Finally a blockbuster comes along that demands a little more from the audience" etc


Where does that suggest that the film is "deep and meaningful" there. I was referring to the fact that the film doesn't spoon feed the audience with exposition like so many big Hollywood films.

You don't have to like the film, you don't have to watch it, just please stop talking shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any film that has me bored after a mere 20 minutes isn't making any top 10 list of mine.


you are wrong and I am right


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

Reno said:


> Where does that suggest that the film is "deep and meaningful" there. I was referring to the fact that the film doesn't spoon feed the audience with exposition like so many big Hollywood films.
> 
> You don't have to like the film, you don't have to watch it, just please stop talking shit.


It's dull. Endless chasing, explosions and cgi-candy is dull.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> you are wrong and I am right


Sums up every review, ever


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> you are wrong and I am right



I am alive and you are dead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I am alive and you are dead.


who was wrong? and who was right?
It didn't matter in the thick of the fight

*and we will all go down together*


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> who was wrong? and who was right?
> It didn't matter in the thick of the fight
> 
> *and we will all go down together*


I was just Dicking around.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's dull. Endless chasing, explosions and cgi-candy is dull.



The CGI is fantastic and a wonderful blend of practical and CGI. I think they brought over 200 vehicles and 245 bikes out to Namibia and totalled about half of them


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2015)

Apart from the dust storm, the CGI is pretty much limited to compositing. If you see something jump, crash, fall, blow up then it really did. Even 



Spoiler



the canyon collapse is a real mining detonation


, despite being composited into an also-composited scene of real cliffs.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

I know this film was applauded by some of the disabled community too, for having a main character with one arm but its not seen as a hindrance, or help, it just is. Not even mentioned iirc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> The CGI is fantastic and a wonderful blend of practical and CGI. I think they brought over 200 vehicles and 245 bikes out to Namibia and totalled about half of them


apparently they went scouring junkyards and used motor ads  in aus to find the right ones to get the MM feel.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Any film that has me bored after a mere 20 minutes isn't making any top 10 list of mine.



It's your opinion and opinions are not right or wrong. Except in this case were you are dead wrong.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently they went scouring junkyards and used motor ads  in aus to find the right ones to get the MM feel.



I don't even like motorbikes but there's at least two bikes in the movie I lust after.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I know this film was applauded by some of the disabled community too, for having a main character with one arm but its not seen as a hindrance, or help, it just is. Not even mentioned iirc.



A disabled strong female lead. 

A lot of men's right activists complained it was too "woman centric" and the film makers 'hadn't bothered to watch the original trilogy"


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 17, 2015)

8den said:


> A disabled strong female lead.
> 
> A lot of _pricks_ complained it was too "woman centric" and the film makers 'hadn't bothered to watch the original trilogy"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought this was good fun. Started with action. Finished with action.

Have to bear in mind its a franchise I spose, but a standalone car and gore fest all the same. Would like to see any newer MM take on a bit some more of the dystopian future thang, referencing contemporary shit / trashed cities stuff.

but I have been rereading JUdge Dredd cursed earth of late, so maybe biased


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought it was Not Good. Rarely do I not finish a film. And before all you devotees start in with the "wait, be patient, a plot arrives" I gave it an hour.
I couldn't hear half the dialogue, the chase(s) were just daft, I cared not a jot for any of the characters, some of the acting and most of the dialogue was rubbish, laughably bad. 

*Ducks*


----------



## 8den (Mar 13, 2016)

ART OF THE CUT with MARGARET SIXEL, editor of "MAD MAX: FURY ROAD" by Steve Hullfish - ProVideo Coalition

Steve Hullfish interviews Margaret Sixel on the editing of Mad Max. Well deserved Oscar.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2016)

The guitar though


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I thought it was Not Good. Rarely do I not finish a film. And before all you devotees start in with the "wait, be patient, a plot arrives" I gave it an hour.
> I couldn't hear half the dialogue, the chase(s) were just daft, I cared not a jot for any of the characters, some of the acting and most of the dialogue was rubbish, laughably bad.
> 
> *Ducks*


cinema? it makes all the difference with this one

if the director had had his way it would have been shown in B&W with no dialouge at all  stilll looking forward to that cut


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> cinema? it makes all the difference with this one



I doubt the script would have been less execrable on the big screen. I just plain didn't want to continue watching it. Too silly. I just didn't _believe_ in the world it showed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I doubt the script would have been less execrable on the big screen. I just plain didn't want to continue watching it. Too silly. I just didn't _believe_ in the world it showed.


fair enough. Its no more or less ludicrous than Mad Max 2 or the one with Tina Turner in it though. Or Waterworld with Kevin Costner and Dennis Hopper. Its a roar of a film.

I liked the spartan script, thats why I recon it'd be ace stripped of all dialouge and done in 'Black and Chrome' the directors cut we have been promised.

It does suffer for not being in the cinema though, for real. I watched it at home but I watched it at the cinema first with Rebelda and it was fucking amazeballs. Easily my fave since mad max two. Immortan joe ffs  'IT IS BY MY HAND..' etc


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> I doubt the script would have been less execrable on the big screen. I just plain didn't want to continue watching it. Too silly. I just didn't _believe_ in the world it showed.



You actually tried to believe it?

DUH!!!


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought it was amazeballs also. Real big screen spectacle fun. It wasn't supposed to be a chin scratcher, I don't think.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 14, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I thought it was amazeballs also. Real big screen spectacle fun. It wasn't supposed to be a chin scratcher, I don't think.


 
I watched it again at the weekend - on the small screen this time. Still epic.
 I dont think its so much a chin scratcher -  the lack of dialogue that makes you have to think a bit though. We're so used to have things explained to us in words that when the words are no longer there we're all a bit 'wtf?'.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2016)

It's meant to be a cartoon, with a hint of dialogue. As such it works. I guess it's a bit Marmite.

I like it and have now watched it 3 times.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

This is bloody great


----------



## kabbes (Sep 20, 2016)

It's like trying to get from junction 9 to junction 16 of the M25 at 8:30am.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> This is bloody great




^^^^^THAT's^^^^^ how all films should be made


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

black & chrome version comes out soon, confirmed. You can buy it seperate or there is a box set with it plus all four films, documentaries the usual deluxe box set stuff.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> black & chrome version comes out soon, confirmed. You can buy it seperate or there is a box set with it plus all four films, documentaries the usual deluxe box set stuff.


There was some talk that the monochrome version would also get a run in theaters. I certainly hope that's the case.


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2016)

A Furiosa prequel is in the works. Suits me fine as she's a more interesting character than Max anyway.

‘Mad Max: The Wasteland’: Prequel Starring Charlize Theron’s Furiosa Starts Pre-Production: Report


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 21, 2016)

Her arm is getting an origin story?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2016)

Reno said:


> A Furiosa prequel is in the works. Suits me fine as she's a more interesting character than Max anyway.
> 
> ‘Mad Max: The Wasteland’: Prequel Starring Charlize Theron’s Furiosa Starts Pre-Production: Report



In that case; I do hope they don't call it "_Mad Max_: The Wasteland". Although, I guess that's the working title...


----------

